# VBAC (vaginal birth after c-sect) and CEFM (continuous electronic fetal monitoring)



## blusafe

Greetings all,
My wife is due Oct 2013. OB is supportive of VBAC. Wife has one child in Apr 2009 through c-section which was an extremely disappointing experience. She has her heart set on a VBAC. However, through our research we found that different positions and mother movement is important to help the labor progress. OB wants wife strapped down to the bed with CEFM. She wants to keep tabs on the baby's heartbeat but this would mean my wife is stuck in bed in the supine position (laying on back).

Any thoughts? Anyone give vaginal birth in purely supine position with no movement? How do I convince the OB on a compromise? Is one hour on, one off CEFM feasible?


----------



## _Lexi_

I had an induced vbac almost 7 weeks ago. I did have to labour on my back with continuous monitoring, once my waters had broken. From that point to delivery was under 2 hours. I'm glad I had CEFM as it saved my babys life once her heart rate started dropping. I did ask if they'd do 15 minuted on/15 minutes off, but they advised me not too. They can't force you either way, they can only advise what they think is safest, you can refuse. For me though, if I'd had 15 minutes off, my little girl wouldn't be here.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I spent the later stages of my labour on my back as I needed constant monitoring. It slowed things down and pushing on my back wasn't fun but it was fine :).


----------

